# Email Fehlermeldung



## dodlhuat (17. September 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinen Mails. Seit kurzem bekomme ich, wenn ich an eine .yahoo.de Adresse versende folgendes Mail zurück:

```
Mail delivery failed: returning message to sender

This message was created automatically by mail delivery software.

A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:

  xxxx@yahoo.de
    Connection timed out:
    SMTP timeout while connected to e.mx.mail.yahoo.com [216.39.53.1] after
initial connection:
    retry timeout exceeded

------ This is a copy of the message's headers. ------

Return-path: <xxxx@yyyy.com>
Received: from nobody by wp173.webpack.hosteurope.de running ExIM with local
	id 1MmRzf-0003Wt-QK; Sat, 12 Sep 2009 14:46:19 +0200
To: xxxx@yahoo.de
Subject:
```

Woran könnte das den liegen?
Danke schonmal für Vorschläge!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. September 2009)

Ich tippe darauf, dass du zu viele Emails in kurzer Zeit an Yahoo-Adressen geschickt hast. Alternativ kann es auch sein, dass aus dem /24-IP-Netz, in dem auch deine IP liegt, zu viel Mist gesendet wurde.


----------



## zeroize (18. September 2009)

Da du bei Hosteurope deinen Mailserver hast - hast du auch eine fest IP-Adresse? Viele Emailprovider stellen grad um, dass sie keine Mails von dynamischen IP-Adressen annehmen.


----------

